
A year of NixOS - ghuntley
http://nonullpointers.com/posts/2019-01-07-a-year-of-nixos.html
======
tom_mellior
This is a duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18852565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18852565)

